# Heresy Era Emperors Children



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello to the Heresy Board!

I am starting an Emperor's Children army and thus far I have put together the beginnings of a squad Sergeant. Let me know what you guys think and some pointers for improving him would be greatly appreciated.










Thanks for looking,

Martok


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking sexy! Have you seen the puppets war shoulder pads? They do a set of shoulder pads with wings presculpted onto them (clearly for emperors children just not named as such for copyright)


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice mini i love the armour! where did u get the original model from? the only nagging thing is his right arm looks at an odd angle it may be the picture but i would either have it further back or almost pointing forwards.  keep it up!


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Looking sexy! Have you seen the puppets war shoulder pads? They do a set of shoulder pads with wings presculpted onto them (clearly for emperors children just not named as such for copyright)


Yeah I have seen them. I think I shall have to pick some up as well as the forge world ones just need to stock pile some money to pick up a worthwhile amount of resin.



Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Nice mini i love the armour! where did u get the original model from? the only nagging thing is his right arm looks at an odd angle it may be the picture but i would either have it further back or almost pointing forwards. keep it up!


The basic model is Forge World Mk3? Armour and the crest/cloak is Anvil Industry resin.

I like the idea of him pointing the blade..... shall have to see what i can do thanks bud!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

GREAT conversion mate keep it up!:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks a bit busy, too much going on at once, he almost had enough doodads for a chapter master. Might change once he is painted.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

In the process of toning down the bling he became a Son of Horus... lol keep an eye out for his rebirth soon


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL it looked good, just a bit to much stuff. Well I shall watch for the SoH stuff then.


----------

